# ac question?



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

when i pulled the ac hat should i do about the two lines that i took off that go into the firewall? do i need to plug them or hook a vacuum line to them???? any input will help alot...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm assuming you mean the refrigerant lines. You can just leave those open to the air. It won't be used again anyway, and the part in the dash is not affected by exposure to air, unlike the canister. Don't have to do anything at all with it, unless you don't like how it looks.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

are there any lines i need to block or recirculate?


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

nope. why would you be stripping out the ac, if it doesn't work don't use it.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well to make the car lighter and less load on the engine


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

gremlinjp said:


> well to make the car lighter and less load on the engine


Well, then, you'd probably want to remove the lines, evaporator, and condenser, that's another good 20 pounds right there.

Are you running a turbo, by any chance?...


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

yes the car in turbo and i have removed all lines, condensor, and compressor


----------

